
Google Now #1 Search Engine In Czech Republic 5 Countries To Global Domination - Uncle_Sam
http://searchengineland.com/google-nunber-one-czech-republic-5-countries-left-61174
======
tudorg
I am curious how www.seznam.cz resisted so long against google. I tried it and
it does seem as fast as google and it has a suggest feature, also very snappy.
However, I just searched for 'hello' and got a Goatse in the images.

~~~
ZoFreX
The Goatse image is named hello.jpg so that isn't quite as weird as it first
seems.

------
sanxiyn
South Korea needs a special mention since Google is not even #2 search engine
here. (I believe it is #2 in other 4 countries.)

~~~
garply
Naver, right? I've been using their image search engine a lot and have been
quite pleased.

In general, I find Google's image search to be one of their weakest areas,
even in English.

~~~
sanxiyn
Naver is #1, Daum is #2, Google is below that.

------
zoul
As the article states, the numbers come from referals collected by Toplist, a
Czech web stats service similar to Analytics. Not sure how that itself skewes
the results. What’s more interesting is that Google only comes before its
competior if you sum the numbers for google.cz with google.sk, its Slovakian
version. I’m not sure why would we want to do that if we really wanted hard
numbers for the Czech Republic only.

~~~
thingie
Seznam.cz itself (quite vehemently) claims that the numbers are not accurate
and this claim isn't true. Still, there is a very clear downward trend with
Seznam search and I don't know what can be done about it. Seznam search is
most likely (technically) good enough to search the Czech web, but it doesn't
cover anything outside that, it uses Bing for the rest of the world (in fact,
it did use Google search for that, 5 years ago). But even if seznam.cz had
100% share of the Czech web search, that won't generate enough money to
compete with Google (and seznam.cz has, in the Czech republic, still much
greater revenues than Google). Also, it's not just search engine, seznam.cz
has it's own freemail (still much more popular than gmail in the cz) or maps
(mapy.cz, also more popular than google maps here). Personally, it everything
feels like lagging at least 5 years behind Google. To illustrate, google maps
can offer public transit routes and search here, in Brno, mapy.cz can't. There
are salesmen that could easily make arrangements with the local transit
company and make profit from it, but not enough developers to make it happen.

(I work at seznam.cz, not on anything search-related.)

------
altxwally
If the marketing campaign was that effective in Czech Republic, that might
explain the recent increase in marketing from Google here in Tokyo since 2011
started. I can't remember how many times I saw the same Google Chrome
commercials over and over during the first days of the year, and I also
noticed and increase in Google related advertising inside of the trains,
etc...

~~~
thingie
It could helped Google to get rid of some kind of unfamiliarity and a notion
of being "that strange foreign thing". Seznam.cz is completely ubiquitous,
when you had connected your modem and fired up the web browser for the first
time, it would be the first place to go. If seznam.cz homepage didn't work for
a while, you'd assume that "my internet is broken". Even a computer
professional would just ping seznam.cz if he wanted to know whether the
connection is ok.

Things (for a mass public) gets very different when you see a TV ad. (Before
2006 or so, google didn't even try to claim google.cz domain name, which was
by that time occupied by some squatters or something.)

------
TomorrowMars
Google is pathetic if you search in Russian- I just started writing a blog
post and was amazed at how much better Yandex is. Here is my sample searches-
see for yourself [http://scandinavianstartups.com/blog/google-5-countries-
away...](http://scandinavianstartups.com/blog/google-5-countries-away-global-
dominance-why-not-all-google-vs-yandex)

